# Watch Repair Tool Kit?



## PhantomLamb (Apr 17, 2018)

Looking into working on watches and doing some simple mods, saw this up for sale on eBay. Is this a good starting point for tooling?

Thanks,


----------



## PhantomLamb (Apr 17, 2018)

Thoughts?


----------



## ivarle42 (Jul 30, 2017)

OK some novice thoughts
screwdriver - go to hardware store and buy some 3-6$ piece range (I get for me 0.25x1.5 mm and think it not too small, only hard thing was its demagnetisation) Look to some watchmaker screwdriver kit (expensive) for sizes
case holder - ? I use some piece of skin (have one cheap holder, not figured out why)
link remover - I have one from ali, it have very soft "metal" so you can twist it with hand but it can be used
case opening knife - it may be used, it depends from watch you have but look youtube how there pros open cases and what they use
pair of tweezers - what I ordered from China ended all to trash can
spring bar removal tool - owned some cheap, but now have Bergeon and feel that I can change straps
three-pin case opener - bought one from ali (not cheapest) but think it easer use 2 pin (used my 3 pin this way)

maybe helps


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

PhantomLamb said:


> Looking into working on watches and doing some simple mods, saw this up for sale on eBay. Is this a good starting point for tooling?
> 
> Thanks,


Absolute junk.

I got this exact or near same kit. Just rubbish. Like tips aren't even ground on the screen drivers. The tweezers are soft and flexible, no strength.


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/topics/4664551?page=1

My review of some basic tools like this kit.


----------



## PhantomLamb (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks all for the advice. After doing some further research, I'm probably going to kit some equipment from Esslinger. If I'm going to try to do any type of modding, I'd rather not be using junk.


----------



## feelasopher (Nov 4, 2015)

I just bought the Esslinger $59 watch repair kit. I am more or less pleased. I have purchased some thing off eBay and amazon and as others have said, the were very junky. The Esslinger product contains some “junk” but overall, for what’s in it there are many medium quality tools, and an assortment far more varied than your eBay link, at a more serious level of repair. Granted, it’s not like buying top quality but it’s a much better learning level for quality. Their service and response is excellent. One tool, a hand puller, arrived defective. They replace immediately. The tool was made in India, so again, not top quality but I’ve used it already and it works! Good luck.


----------



## PhantomLamb (Apr 17, 2018)

feelasopher said:


> I just bought the Esslinger $59 watch repair kit. I am more or less pleased. I have purchased some thing off eBay and amazon and as others have said, the were very junky. The Esslinger product contains some "junk" but overall, for what's in it there are many medium quality tools, and an assortment far more varied than your eBay link, at a more serious level of repair. Granted, it's not like buying top quality but it's a much better learning level for quality. Their service and response is excellent. One tool, a hand puller, arrived defective. They replace immediately. The tool was made in India, so again, not top quality but I've used it already and it works! Good luck.


Can you link to what kit you purchased? I was looking at the same one I think. However, I was thinking of getting a case press to replace the crystal.

Thanks,


----------



## feelasopher (Nov 4, 2015)

No case press in this one, but I priced out tools separately and the value felt right, unless I of course went high end, which I didn't because I'm still not sure where my interest will carry me. Here's the link.
https://www.esslinger.com/watch-repair-deluxe-watch-tool-set/


----------



## PhantomLamb (Apr 17, 2018)

feelasopher said:


> No case press in this one, but I priced out tools separately and the value felt right, unless I of course went high end, which I didn't because I'm still not sure where my interest will carry me. Here's the link.
> https://www.esslinger.com/watch-repair-deluxe-watch-tool-set/


Cool, that's the one I was looking at. I want to replace the hands and bleach the bezel on my Invicta diver to give it a more rugged look.


----------



## andreas_mw (May 2, 2018)

1. Clock Opener
2. Screw-On Opener and Case Holder
3. Screwdriver
4. Lup
5. Tweezers
6. Watch Hand Remover
7. Brush and Dust Blower
8. Battery tester
9. Spring Bar Remover
10. Pin Punches and Hammer
11. Nose Plier
12. Press Set


----------



## benji19 (Dec 26, 2017)

PhantomLamb said:


> Looking into working on watches and doing some simple mods, saw this up for sale on eBay. Is this a good starting point for tooling?
> 
> Thanks,


I have that exact kit, its decent for small stuff. I saw Esslinger has a build your watch kit for like $125 USD and has everything you need. The screwdrivers in that kit aren't the best so I went and bought a Bergeon set. All in all its about what you pay for but you'll see what works for you and what doesn't.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (May 15, 2018)

feelasopher said:


> No case press in this one, but I priced out tools separately and the value felt right, unless I of course went high end, which I didn't because I'm still not sure where my interest will carry me. Here's the link.
> https://www.esslinger.com/watch-repair-deluxe-watch-tool-set/


I just got this yesterday. Looks good. I think for a beginner (like me) it's a decent start. After working with the tools I can decide to upgrade as necessary but for now it covers my needs. I already have a precision jewelers screwdriver set if the ones here crap out.

Here it is (yes, I'm picture-whoring this, it was a good day for me). The loupe is actually quite decent, too!


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (May 15, 2018)

I was at Harbor Freight yesterday and they had several watch tools, in fact, they were the same items [individually] that are found in the Ebay kits!


----------



## dslag (Jun 2, 2018)

Is Burgeon the standard for spring bar tools?


----------

